# Help Me Name My New Percheron Gelding.



## TimberRidgeRanch

Man he looks just like my old stud GP ( BRs Ground Pounder ) He was a 18.2 hand percheron stallion I had about 6 years ago. 

Yours is quite the looker. 

TRR


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

What's his personality like? Any quirks? 

He strikes me as a Mack, as in Mack truck :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Bravo, Duncan, Carlo


----------



## Fingerlakes

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> What's his personality like? Any quirks?
> 
> He strikes me as a Mack, as in Mack truck :wink:


Haha.. He actually is a big ham. The more attention the better. He loves to grab zippers on jackets and pull them up and down an he is a licker... He also doesn't like Adidas flip-flops....at least I think it was the flip flops when my brother jumped on him bareback and was quickly removed! :shock: Oh, he also broke the farriers foot last week. :-x


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Tonka, or TT for Tonka Toy, Tinker, Half-Ton(lol), Walter, Jerry, Finnegan, Joey. 

He looks like a Finnegan or Joey the most to me. 

I'm jealous. He's gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu

Tux...edo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

He reminds me of those war horses knights used to ride.
How about Lancelot


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Or Duke! Very noble-ish name as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fingerlakes

flytobecat said:


> He reminds me of those war horses knights used to ride.
> How about Lancelot



I actually call him war-horse now and then!


----------



## Fingerlakes

flytobecat said:


> He reminds me of those war horses knights used to ride.
> How about Lancelot



Mmm.. Sir Lancelot. Or Sir Prance-alot! :lol:


----------



## EmilyJoy

Captain Jack. Umm Cody, Ace, Pete, Billy, Chief, Rio, Raven, Black Jack Traven, Baron, Bullwinkle, Jester, Warrior, Jet....? 
Good luck  ...My favorite is "Jester" 
Sir Lancelot is a good one too!


----------



## EmilyJoy

Fingerlakes said:


> Mmm.. Sir Lancelot. Or Sir Prance-alot! :lol:


 Maybe Sir Noble? Tristan?


----------



## franknbeans

After trail riding a half clyde for many years, I always wished I had named him Dozer. It is perfect, since he loves trailblazing.

I will warn you-trail riding one that big will be tough. Hope you bring your pruners with you-and learn to duck! ;-)


----------



## Fingerlakes

franknbeans said:


> After trail riding a half clyde for many years, I always wished I had named him Dozer. It is perfect, since he loves trailblazing.
> 
> I will warn you-trail riding one that big will be tough. Hope you bring your pruners with you-and learn to duck! ;-)


so true! I use to ride a big Belgian cross. ya had to wear safety glasses! hah


----------



## Oldhorselady

He is handsome! Everyone gave you so many cool names! Trail riding you are in the clouds, but my percheron will bull doze through anything! Have fun with him!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

*((((((Earthquake))))))*


----------



## HorseLovinLady

First of all he's gorgeous!! As for names I like Tonka, Goliath and Mac or Mack.


----------



## cakemom

Mongo!! (that would be from the Mel Brooks fan here, Blazing Saddles)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

Cakemom, I totally love that movie.


----------



## Meatos

He looks like an Isaac! I also like Bishop.


----------



## Chesney127

What about Spanky


----------



## Lins

Looks like a Diesel to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Mongo for the win:clap::thumbsup:

or Donk, for the Crocodile Dundee fans


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Golden Horse said:


> Mongo for the win:clap::thumbsup:


Agreed! Love it!


----------



## cakemom

Rofl, that's the best movie!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fingerlakes

cakemom said:


> Mongo!! (that would be from the Mel Brooks fan here, Blazing Saddles)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Funny you should say that! That's one of my fav movies. And I named a dog of mine Mongo. Had to have him put down last year.


----------



## Fingerlakes

And I thank everyone for all the input!!!


----------



## EmilyJoy

So have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## DressageDreamer

If you haven't picked a name yet....how about *Joker* because of his personality?


----------



## GoldSahara

I like Lancelot or Jester the best. So jealous! He's gorgeous! I love the big boys


----------



## Samstead

Zippy, zip. I like Tristan too.


----------



## Fingerlakes

GoldSahara said:


> I like Lancelot or Jester the best. So jealous! He's gorgeous! I love the big boys



Thanks! He's a big one. I'm 6'1" and you can see how big he is compared to me.


----------



## Fingerlakes

EmilyJoy said:


> So have you decided on a name yet?


 
No name yet... so many good ones from everyone!!! Soon Soon!!


----------



## Horseboy

what about Harrison


----------



## Island Horselover

When I look at him... I really like Carlos or Mr. Duke... it just seems to fit for that big guy....


----------



## BarrelBunny

LOL, well, me being me, I would probably end up calling him Little Man, Tiny, Mouse, or something to that effect... lol  I do like Dozer... or Cookie Monster! :wink:


----------



## Country Woman

Mr. Bojangles


----------



## PintoTess

Harlequin or Harley for short?
Zeus or Zorro?


----------



## Endiku

I love Harley, Jester, and Dozer! Dozer is actually the name of our boarder's 18.1hh german bred Hanoverian. BIIIG boy.


Boris, Squire, Torque, Ike, Boom, Dude, Macho, Starling, Crow, Zorro


----------

